# Double Speeding Ticket



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Got home today greeted on the door mat to not one but two off speeding tickets.
Exactly a week to today, one ticket at clocked at 12.18 and the other at 12.25...same piece of dual carriageway by some sort of hidden mobile unit.

Yeah I've been speeding that goes without saying and yes I'm p****d by it but thought I'd share the location. It's the east dual carriageway, Cannock in Staffordshire if any of you folk are going to be around the area, just watch your speed as the local speed safety units are on a mission currently.

Strange as it is these safety camera units must be very well hidden/disguised because I never had a clue...and it was quite busy at that time of day round there.

Not sure if there's been some mistake by having two within a few minutes of each other and no idea what to expect from it. I have called the helpline where a lovely person told me to email them the details and ref numbers for them to look into it...hmmm

Anyone else had a double ticket so close together ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fingers crossed its an error Jase, two tickets, 2 sets of points ? 2 fines ?

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Would expect one will be cancelled, sure I read somewhere that they do this if you get caught by 2 cameras on same stretch of motorway, so hopefully same rules apply.

Otherwise could easily loose license on M25 between M4 & M3 on a bad day with so many cameras on that stretch

How much over do they reckon you were? Will it be points or the santamonious AA geezer lecturing you for 3 hours?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that hopefully at least one of them will be written off, currently dreading any brown envelopes coming through the door as reckon I have one in the post as well


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Ouch sorry to hear mate! Surely that can't give you two fines on the same stretch of road!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah it was on dual carriageway/s and supposedly 50 but the navigation says 60. Either way I was still allegedly speeding at 68 then 71 within 7 minutes so who knows. 
Thing that bugs me is I'm usually aware of local camera locations whether mobile or fixed. There was no giveaway braking of the traffic in front suggesting speed safety van was around and been wondering if it's a hidden type. The NIP letter states manned equipment /camera but nothing obvious to me or the drivers around me.

Pinged off an email to the relevant dept as suggested following a phone call to them so fingers crossed I get some positive news back because this could work out expensive and inconvenience.

Cheers for your support though guys, will keep you updated and hopefully with some better news.

P.s The NIP envelopes are small white ones around this area and you can see the 'plain English campaign' visible through the top edge of the window and a smidgen of the police crest to the right hand side.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

It wasn't one of those small green boxes at the side of the road was it? I've seen them around before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Post the details on pepipoo.com and see what they say. There are some situations where one of the tickets could be cancelled, but you would have to argue it was a continuous offence - ie you didn't drop back within the limit between the two cameras. You won't be able to claim this if, for example, there's a roundabout between them.

I think you're above the limit for a course, unfortunately.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for that mate...Will have a nose on that site to see what's going on :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I live in Cannock where exactly was it I will try to shed some light on it for you. I know where all the Speed Vans locate. Were you on the duel carriage way from the A5 up to the Tip Island if so its 50mph and the speed vans locate only at each end, that being Sainsbury end and Tip Island end


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Really sorry Jase, the envelopes we all dread dropping through the door  
I got 2 in one week in Nuneaton, they both came in the same envelope  Already had 3 points from a few weeks before so drove for 3 years with 9 points, was not fun.
Jenny
x


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hilly10 said:


> I live in Cannock where exactly was it I will try to shed some light on it for you. I know where all the Speed Vans locate. Were you on the duel carriage way from the A5 up to the Tip Island if so its 50mph and the speed vans locate only at each end, that being Sainsbury end and Tip Island end


Hi mate,
The NIP's /tickets say Eastern Way Cannock. I was popping of a lunch time to a body shop from a unit by Mc D's and a petrol station opposite end of the dual carriageways from Sainsburys but didn't see any van or anyone braking so the vans must be pretty well hidden from the outside lane in traffic.
Must have nailed me on the way there and back on both sides I reckon. Usually pretty aware of camera's around the place but must have been preoccupied by passing slow traffic I guess to notice..
Are we thinking of the same place ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> Really sorry Jase, the envelopes we all dread dropping through the door
> I got 2 in one week in Nuneaton, they both came in the same envelope  Already had 3 points from a few weeks before so drove for 3 years with 9 points, was not fun.
> Jenny
> x


Jenny I'm bricking it tbh really not sure which way this is going to go. Both mine came in separate envelopes exactly 7 days from the alleged offence/s.
Not good as I'm usually very careful :wink:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get one of them cancelled
Jenny
x


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> Will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get one of them cancelled
> Jenny
> x


Me too Jen, me too but not holding my breath :?

I'm not particularly a lucky fella...bet my insurance will be very tasty come renewal time too.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> Will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get one of them cancelled
> Jenny
> x


Me too Jen, me too but not holding my breath :?

I'm not particularly a lucky fella...bet my insurance will be very tasty come renewal time too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Best of luck Jase


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes indeed, thanks Dani :wink:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to read your news Jase, hope that you get one of the tickets cancelled, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cheers Keith :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

If you got pinged on the outward and return journeys then you definitely won't be able to argue it was one continuous offence. I can't think of any other reason for cancelling one of the tickets either. Do the tickets give enough detail to work out the exact location of each of the cameras?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

In some ways it seems daft that you can get done twice for momentarily exceeding the speed limit to pass slow moving vehicles yet if you drove consistently above the speed limit for 10 miles or so it would only be one offence. :?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Spandex said:


> If you got pinged on the outward and return journeys then you definitely won't be able to argue it was one continuous offence. I can't think of any other reason for cancelling one of the tickets either. Do the tickets give enough detail to work out the exact location of each of the cameras?


On the tickets the road of the alleged offences are exactly the same but what I was trying to figure out if there's a ref number for the camera/s so I can see if it's the same or different camera. There's two reference numbers on the NIP, one I believe could be a ref to the actual NIP and date etc the other I'm not sure on. Either way both numbers are different on each letter so not sure.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, looking on the map it would be impossible to drive for 7 minutes on that road without going through at least one roundabout. I don't think you're going to be able to claim it was a continuous offence no matter where the cameras were.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I was thinking the same tbh, short stretches of dual carriageway. I'm curious to know if it was the same camera and on my return trip. It's the outcome that I'm concerned with, going by the replies in the website you posted general consensus seems to think I'll get 3 points + £100 for each NIP.

P.s That's a good website with good information and feedback, thanks for suggesting it :wink:


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Ouch thats pretty tough luck.

Hopefully you can get it reduced to just one offence.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It would be more palatable but I doubt it will tbh, unfortunate that it is I'm going to have to be very careful for the coming years.

Ironically enough over the past few weeks, on and off I've been looking into speed camera / radar detectors ..but couldn't decide which type or how much to spend. Only the legal variety off course :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Jase


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

oh dear , naughty boy

Trade the RS for a micra?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

genie_v1 said:


> oh dear , naughty boy
> 
> Trade the RS for a micra?


I'd rather sell a kidney


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> genie_v1 said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear , naughty boy
> ...


That's a true TT owner there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Too right... 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Could not reply as I have been at Le Mans all weekend, back at the farmhouse now so have my internet back. The vans park up on a spot right near the Island Briggs/ Sainsburys end then when they have done and hour or so go to the other end Tip Island end for an hour or so, that is Eastern Way, they then move round the corner into Hayes way, then move to Cannock Rd by the little Asda. On average they do it twice a week. We have group texts in our family to advise when they are out


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hilly10 said:


> Could not reply as I have been at Le Mans all weekend, back at the farmhouse now so have my internet back. The vans park up on a spot right near the Island Briggs/ Sainsburys end then when they have done and hour or so go to the other end Tip Island end for an hour or so, that is Eastern Way, they then move round the corner into Hayes way, then move to Cannock Rd by the little Asda. On average they do it twice a week. We have group texts in our family to advise when they are out


Cheers for that ...can honestly say I didn't see him. Must go and have a look where he might have been, I reckon going by the timing he was at Mac D island opposite to Sainsburys.

Trust you had a good time at LeMans :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Templar said:


> Trust you had a good time at LeMans :wink:


Oh yes best race for a few years. we are staying on till the end of the week at the farmhouse. Relax and unwind  plus its a bit warmer


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hilly10 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Trust you had a good time at LeMans :wink:
> ...


Lucky beggar...enjoy yourself :wink:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Templar, any joy with that pepipoo website?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

mwad said:


> Templar, any joy with that pepipoo website?


A very informative site mate...as long as you're quite accurate and honest about everything then you can get some good advice. If there's a chance of mitigating the alleged offence then someone is likely to advise you. Or confirm on what the outcome will more likely be so you're prepared. 
I'm glad I was pointed in the direction of pepipoo, even informative on other motoring related legal issues and parking fines, clamping etc

Have had a look on there yet ?


----------

